# Yahoo- Food reactions might not be allergies (The Lantern)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Nausea. Dizziness. Abdominal cramps. Vomitting. It's the life-threatening reaction that Haley Kish, a senior in strategic communications at Ohio State, will have if she consumes milk or any milk by-product. "I'm very sensitive to milk products," Kish said.View the full article


----------

